# Silent Base 800 - Front und Deckel entfernen (aber wie ...)



## Sturmkarotte (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

Nicht soooo schlaue Frage hier:


ich habe mir einen Silent Base 800 von bequiet zugelegt und dem Handbuch entnommen, dass zum Abnehmen des Deckels (zwecks Radiatorinstallation einer Corsair H115i) zunächst die Front entfernt werden muss. Ich finde leider keine detaillierte Anleitung zur Demontage von Front und Deckel. Gibt es Schrauben an der Front (von der Innenseite)? Könnte mir jemand ein paar Tips geben (Fotos wären auch sehr hilfreich).

Ich konnte keine How-To's finden und der bequiet-Support ist am WE bestimmt nicht im dortigen Forum unterwegs.

Über Tips wäre ich echt dankbar.


Bester Gruß


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Das sind Clipse.
Du musst mal schauen, wo du von innen Kunststoff Halter siehst Die musst du zur Seite drücken, bis sich Front/Deckel löst.
Einfach mal schauen und dann ausprobieren.


----------



## Sturmkarotte (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

danke, ich check das mal. Habe nur nach Schrauben geschaut.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Schrauben sind eher selten.
Meinst sind es Clipse. Also Kunststoff Nasen, die etwas herausstehen und die beweglich sind. Du kannst sie hin und her drücken.


----------



## Sturmkarotte (9. Dezember 2016)

Sauber, danke Dir! Das war dann nicht mehr schwer!


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Super. 

Und ich frag auch nicht, wieso du den ollen Corsair gekauft hast.


----------



## Sturmkarotte (9. Dezember 2016)

Hehe, ist meine erste Wasserkühlung. Danach nehme ich gerne Empfehlungen für die nächste an


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

Was hast du dir denn gekauft?

Vielleicht finden wir etwas, das du auch gleich umtauschen kannst.


----------



## Sturmkarotte (10. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

habe mir einen i7 4790k mit nem Asus Maximus Hero II besorgt. Das Gehäuse hat mich dazu veranlasst mit der Kühler etwas zu improvisieren. Den Radiator der H115i habe ich zwar innen montieren können, allerdings musste ich die 140er-Lüfter unter den Deckel schrauben. Direkt am Radiator war es durch Platzmangel (Kollision mit den Ram-Bausteinen) nicht mehr möglich - deswegen im Moment Pull-Konfiguration (sagt man das so?). Interessant/Abenteuerlich ist auch, dass die Schrauben zur Befestigung der Lüfter nun auch den Radiator oben am Gehäuse halten  Es funktioniert und ist stabil. Überlege die Lüfter zu wechseln - würdest Du die Silentwings 3 empfehlen?

Die Schläuche der Wakü liegen leider auf dem BD-Laufwerk auf. Ich habe etwas Respekt, möchte da nicht zuviel drücken.

Wahrscheinlich hast Du schon mehr Probleme gelöst. Dies sind die eines Wakü-Anfängers


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde das Case wechseln. 

Aber im Ernst. Für einen Wasserkasten ist das 800er Base einfach nicht gemacht. Du kriegst die Luft auch kaum raus gedrückt.
Dazu dann noch der Platzmangel, den du beschreibst.
Da würde ich echt mal überlegen, ob ein anderes Case. wo du mehr Platz hast, nicht sinnvoller ist.


----------



## Sturmkarotte (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaube mit Deiner Empfehlung eines größeren Gehäuses liegst Du ziemlich gut  Wer weiß, vielleicht bau' ich mal um. Erstmal muss das Ding seinen Dienst tun (soll nicht zu wuchtig sein, denn der Rechner steht am TV).


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt kompakte Case, die recht leise sind aber gut zu verarbeiten sind.
Musst du mal bei Gelegenheit schauen.


----------

